# Adria Twin arrived!



## 101723

We took delivery on Saturday of our new Adria Twin , after a delay on handover, the guy who was to hand over went off sick! so they could not find the keys! he apparently left them with the valeters, they were very apologetic, but after we went for some lunch and came back it was ready, and they (Barrons Coppul) put in a full tank of diesel (70 odd litres) 

The drive home lived up to expectations, smooth, quiet, comfortable, although I haven't yet got the optimum driving position as there are so many seat adjustment combinations! we chose the 2.3L engine with the six speed gearbox, at first six gears seems an awful lot! but you soon find yourself skipping through them, and in sixth you can still tootall along at 30mph! and the trip computer tells you that you are doing 60 or 70 mpg! 

Quality wise everything seems to be spot on, apart from a warning light on the dash for the fuel injection system, and the engine would not rev, but after a short time it was ok and the engine seemed to run well and the light went out, I will have to get that checked out. 

We went out on Sunday for a day trip, and thoroughly enjoyed it! a nice day out in the South Lakes. 

We plan to take our first proper trip out this coming weekend to to give it a proper test, if any one has any questions I will try to answer them. 

from a very "chuffed" Terrier


----------



## 96299

Sounds like a nice motor you got there fella.  Go out the weekend and give her a good shake down and have a great time.
I know all about the excitement,mines due by the end of the month,and I cant wait... :lol:


----------



## griffly16

If you get as much enjoyment out of it as we have out of our 2005 model, you'll be well pleased. Good choice - just been looking at the review of it in this month's MMM. Quite a few improvements over our model; not sure about the bed hinging that way though. Will be interesting to see how you get on.

Griff


----------



## rowley

I collect my Twin in mid July. It is already at Broad Lane Leisure but I need to retain my private number first. I have gone for the 2.2 and hope that it will be powerful enough.
I noticed that the reviews in Which Motorcaravan and MMM raised some points which I believe have been addressed on the production model


----------



## b6x

At last!!! I've found someone else that has ordered a Twin!! And one thats taken delivery too... you could be in for alot of questions  

We're expecting ours late July and have found very little in terms of information and help. The dealers have been pretty good answering questions, but the literature from Adria is very poor.

Reading the article in MMM today didn't instill me with a lot of confidence either. I assume the bed can be in the up position with the rear doors closed?

Regards,
b6x


----------



## Spacerunner

Terrier said:


> Quality wise everything seems to be spot on, apart from a warning light on the dash for the fuel injection system, and the engine would not rev, but after a short time it was ok and the engine seemed to run well and the light went out, I will have to get that checked out.
> 
> Terrier


I had exactly the same niggle. My local Fiat dealer took a week to sort it. His explanation was, The airflow meter and the reversing light (!) are on the same fuse. He didn't know why and had never known it to be that way. A small bit of corrosion at the bulb holder was causing a short and thereby blowing the fuse. All is well now.


----------



## rowley

I am sure that the Salesman raised the bed for me with the doors closed. The article in MMM did point out that they were testing a prototype. The Which Motorcaravan report said that there was only one powerpoint, in fact there are two. I believe that they were testing on the same vehicle. When I came back after putting down the deposit, my wife said, "I hope that the windows are not too tinted" I then read the MMM report and it mentioned the window tint as a "Dislike" Oh well!!
The third bed is around 62" in length and it uses a cushion that seemed to be missing in the report.. 
The main disappointment for me was to find that what is described in the brochure as a grill/oven is really only a grill.


----------



## 101723

Thanks for the replys, the bed can indeed be raised with doors closed, there is a strap on the ceiling to hold it up, we have actually used it like this up to now (not having slept in it yet anyway) this enables you to walk around and through the van and gives a feeling of roominess, and would also be great for carrying large loads e.g. the trip to Ikea! 

The tinted windows I think are great, looking out from inside you can hardly tell they are tinted, but from outside looking in even with the lights on you can hardly see in, unless you press your face up against the window, you could sit and watch the caravaners struggling with the awning without having to peep from behind the curtains! 

The third bed is very small suitable only for children or very short people. 

I also read the MMM report, they mentioned the lack of provision for a TV, but there is now a reinforced panel on the wall above the passenger seats with a power point 240v or 12v and an aerial socket which is wired through to the wardrobe ready to fit a rooftop aerial, also they mentioned the wardrobe door opening the wrong way, it does actually open the wright way the same as the fridge door i.e. right to left. 

Feel free to ask any more questions. 

Terrier.


----------



## b6x

*Adria Twin*

Cool. Thanks for the information. It's good to know some people are enjoying it. I can't wait! :lol:

Appreciate the offer of assistance... just things I've thought of really after the rather impulsive signing of the dotted line....

For example:
a) the brochure seems to read (from memory) something like "gas/electric hot water and heating - which to me reads thst both run on both - however I have since been told the water is gas/electric and the heating gas only. Is that correct? If so, I can probably live with that - by MMM seems to state both as "gas only" - darn magazine reports!

b) we also ordered the optional carpets and read in MMM about them making the pan door under the grill redundant due to it getting in the way. You have carpets? If not, would you see this an issue if there was carpets installed?

c) Do you think it would be possible to install Remis blinds to the front cab *side* windows? Or would the seats swivvle get in the way? I do agree with the MMM tester that the silver fabric curtains on the side are a bit naff.

d) As above post really, there are two 240V mains sockets?

e) Do you think there would be enough space in the battery compartment to fit another? Or a bigger single one?

f) would be interested to hear what your solution to the tv and aerial issues are... I need to get this solved also but not too keen on the flying saucer aerials

See, told you they'd be alot! I realise that alot could be solved by taking a look at a van, but my dealer very rarely has them in stock for very long and it's a bit of a distance way.

I too was very disappointed to see that the stated grill/oven was only a grill. Apparently the cabinet is too narrow to install an oven in in it's place.

Thanks alot in advance!
Steve


----------



## 101723

Hi Steve, I'll try to answer some of your questions but as you know I have not been able to fully evaluate everything yet! 

Heating, I think heating and hot water are both but heating on electric is reduced whilst heating the water 

We don't have the carpets but intend to use some non slip mats we saw on a local market only 99p each so can use for a while and then replace when worn/too dirty, as for clearance the cupboard door has quite a good gap under, but the drawer has less clearance but I think it will lift as you open it. 

Re. remis blinds I don't think they would get in the way of the swivel seats, and I think I have seen them fitted other fiat cabs. 

Yes there are two 240v sockets, one on the wall above the passenger seats and one on the wall above the sink, there is also a 12v socket in both places. 

I have actually looked at fitting an extra battery as the fitted one is only 70amp (Gel type) there is room, but it will involve moving the charger unit along the compartment (only two screws) and also a fuse holder. 

Re. aerial I intend to fit a directional through the roof type in the wardrobe as all the wiring is already there behind a panel. 

As for the grill, it is a very good grill and makes a nice bit of toast! it may well be able to be used as a mini oven within reason, I will let you know! 

Terrier


----------



## b6x

Hi Terrier

Thanks for taking the time to reply. Very much appreciated. Its good to hear a few of the niggly things I thought would be annoying may not be a problem at all. I'm just trying to get stuff organised ready for when the van arrives so we can get straight out in it. Just a couple of things left to sort now... that being awning and maybe look at colour coding the front bumper (we ordered a Silver one and weren't told at the time that it doesn't come with a colour coded bumper). Strange eh, pay a load of money for an optional extra and they dont supply a coloured bumper. 

Must admit, I do feel completely ripped off by Adria's prices for the optional extras. Cruise control for example, Adria charge £400 - Fiat charge £145.


----------



## griffly16

re: the bed in the dinette area - We have used this once when on a site near Salisbury last year. Our two friends had the main bed and myself and the wife slept on the 'small' bed. OK, I'm only 5'8" and wife is 5'2" and it was a bit 'cosy' but we used it for 2 nights and slept well! I've certainly slept on worse 

The storage is excellent and we could quite easily go on a month or more trip in this van.

We love our Twin and the only thing getting in the way of using it more is work :-(. Come on premium bonds or lottery....


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Hi guys, it's good to read your posts on the Twin as it's a 'possible' as our next van, unless we go for another Innovation on the new Mk 7 Transit.
You're very right about the high options costs on the Adria:
Upgrade the Tranny from 85 to 110PS £705
Upgrade the Fiat from 100 to 120PS £2,000!!!
Metallic Paint is standard on the Innovation and £600 on the Fiat.
Aircon Transit £705 Adria £1,100
Passenger airbag standard on the Innovation, but £400 on the Twin 
Foglights standard on the Ford and £400 on the Twin
Alloys £470 on the Ford but £750 on the Adria.
Mind you the Adria has double glazed caravan type windows as standard and to get the same on the Ford will cost a stonking £1,522.
The garage space under the Twin double bed is just a tiny bit smaller in cu. m terms than the Innovation's garage but it's footprint is much larger ie the Innovatio's garage is 40 inches high and the Twin's about 26 inches. From experience do you think it would be possible to have a dog crate under the bed?
Must admit that the Adria choice of body colours isn't too inspiring when you compare to the range that Horizons offer from Ford. Our current Magnum Gey looks brilliant and the new Blue Ambition colour in the flesh raises the looks of a van to something approaching perfection.


----------



## b6x

Yes. I do agree that the colours are not exactly outstanding. We have decided to go for the metallic silver mainly because the white looks a bit too, in my opinion, ambulance looking (sorry :? ) ... and the blue or red just doesn't do anything for me. 

Also read in a magazine recently that "odd" coloured vans suffer a bit when turning up on sites - get chucked in the far flung corners of fields, and have to be "inspected" by wardens to check it is actually a camper. Couldn't be doing with that. 

Although, if I was told correct information at time of ordering that anything but white came with black front bumper - I may have been convinced that the ambulance look was the right one.

What normally happens is when they announce a new van, they'll hold back a few simple things (such as side remi blinds / decent sized leisure battery etc) so that they announce a new and improved 2008 model. Maybe extra colours would be an option then; for a very very high premium.

With regards the boot - it really all depends on how big the dog is I guess. It's nowhere near as capacious looking as the innovations, but I would suggest it'll comfortably house a small dog's cage. Not the best of pictures but you get the idea....


Regards,
Steve


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I know what you mean I've only seen a silver one 'in the flesh' at Barrons, Darlington and the overall 'look' really didn't inspire me. 
I was surprised that the white one in the Which Motorcaravan report didn't look half bad and the red and blue just remind me of the old Ducato and those colours never did it any favours.
I'm sure that Fiat offer some more inspiring colours on the van itself, it's just that Adria seem stuck in a time warp as far as colour choice is concerned.
Never had a problem with Wardens inspecting us or chucking us in a corner etc. We have had Wardens come over to look and have a nosey because they've never seen a van like ours before. 
Incidentally how do you go about getting an awning on a Twin? We've got a flush fitting one as the roof is specially made and you can specify with or without awning.
Am I also right in recalling that the side door has a halfway stop on the Twin to cover the back of the kitchen units? The Which Motorcaravan report suggests that there isn't one but I don't think I dreamt it on the one at Barrons.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

re the garage space and crates
Our current crate obviously fits across the van and is 28 inches high and our two beardies have 3 or 4 inches clearance when sitting up. We then have 12 inches above the crate for puppy pen, folded grooming trolley and folded loungers etc.
I'm thinking along the lines of having one made to fit longitudinally with a door at each end. If it was about 2ft 3ins wide (our current one is 2ft deep) and circa 4ft long it should give the dogs roughly the same space.
Hopefully there would then be a gap of about a foot at the side to accomodate the rest of our stuff which currently goes on top.
Actually, I've just thought, that should give us a lower centre of gravity as a bonus.


----------



## b6x

With regards the awning, I'm still looking into that. It's basically another thing I didn't think of when ordering a silver van as it means I got to try and find a silver awning too. They are about, Fiamma F65 titanium, and the Omnistor 6002 - but both need the brackets drilling into the van, which I am reluctant to do. (last motorhome was a nightmare due to water ingress into the roof and don't want to go through that again)

Unfortunately I cannot answer the sliding door question as I've not actually taken delivery of mine yet. Got a couple of weeks to wait.

When it comes to colours, I think the silvers and the greys are much more the "norm" these days than previously. Not sure people are used to blues and reds just yet... although I for one am all up for it if the colour is right. We almost purchased a silver and orange Burstner. That looked much better than the white.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Some near neighbours of ours had a pale blue and silver Delfin for a few years, that was very swish. 
Mind you they seem to have just replaced it with a standard white Laika which just doesn't 'do it for me' like the Delfin.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

We have a 2.5m Fiamma F1 Titanium awning which goes well with our grey and would suit silver as well.
Leaks are my pet hate as well, all last year we had major dampage in the rear garage. Only recently stopped by refixing the rear window curtains so they don't catch between door and seal.
When I was at the Horizons factory at Tamworth a few months back I saw a brand new Merc Sprinter in their yard, in a beautiful metallic mid blue, that they were just about to start converting (see Innovation 2 on their website). It looked superb except for the awning sitting up on the nearside edge of the roof on little stubby legs. It really spoilt the line of a great looking vehicle. I notice the website photo is of the offside.
Horizons only make the 'special' roof for SWB Transits. If you choose a Merc or larger Transit then you have to 'make do' with the standard manufacturers roof and an awning that doesn't fit flush.


----------



## quartet

*Sister van M*

Hi
W have the sister Van M model Based on the renault Master and have done 7000 fault free and enjoyable miles in it. It will presumably be up for sale at Brownhills shortly as i'm part ex ing it for a Bessacarr E560. No real reason just going up market a bit.
Hope it's as good as ours has been!
Barry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Having had to set up the beds in our van 22 times in the last year it's the ready made double in the back of the Twin that has real appeal.
It wouldn't be so bad if the nearside bed was like the offside e.g. press one button and it slides flat BUT the Innovation nearside rear seat is removable and is on a bare metal frame that clamps to rails on the floor. To erect the bed you have to undo clamps on both sides of the seat, wrestle it forward, reposition it on the floor rails and squeeze the clamps shut. It works, but you have to get out of the van to deal with the nearside clamp. No fun when it's sheeting down with rain, or doing the reverse in the cold light of morning.


----------



## 101723

Hi guys we have just returned from our first weekend away in the Lakes in the new twin.

We had a great time despite the rain!

I have just measured the height under bed 26 + 3/4" we use a dog crate from doghaus called a dog bag (www.doghaus.co.uk) which is a nylon and mesh collapsible crate which folds into a rucksack when not needed, but is also soft enough not damage any interior surfaces! we put ours underneath the dinette table at some times.

Terrier.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Very glad your first weekend in the Twin went well.
26/27 inches should be fine for our beardies headroom wise. I wonder how much Barjo would charge for a crate made up to our spec for a Twin?
We had a Doghouse a few years back when we only had one dog, but within 18 months we had three and had to get a bigger Canine Camper soft crate for use at shows. It packs down flat but is still a fairly hefty bit of kit to drag around.
Our dogs are used to crates and live in wire ones in our utility room at night and when we're out and because they've had them from pups they regard them as their bedrooms and are very happy to go into them whenever we say the word.


----------



## b6x

Hi Terrier,

Another quick question if you dont mind... have you an awning on your Twin? If so, which one did you go for? Need to try and get one sorted but a bit reluctant due to fixing to the van and the general look.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## 101723

Hi Steve

No we don't have an awning yet! we do plan to get one, I think the Fiamma
F65 370cm, they make a fixing kit that just bolts on to the roof rack mounting points, so should be easy to fit without any drilling!!!

Terrier


----------



## b6x

Terrier said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> No we don't have an awning yet! we do plan to get one, I think the Fiamma
> F65 370cm, they make a fixing kit that just bolts on to the roof rack mounting points, so should be easy to fit without any drilling!!!
> 
> Terrier


Thanks for the reply. We too are looking to go the F65 route, and I'm sure in the past I have seen brackets for it that did not require drilling. I've not been able to find them or the part numbers again however, only ones for Ducatos prior to 6/2006.

I have emailed agentfiamma and hoping for a response soon. I'll let you know if I hear anything in response. I'd also be grateful if you could let me know if you find out the required brackets... and any pictures of it fitted would be good also. (if you are planning one soonish)

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Having seen you guys comments re the MMM Adria Twin article I bought myself a copy yesterday as I'd only read the article in its sister mag. Which Motorcaravan, which used the same prototype Twin.
It'd be interesting to know when the test took place as I saw a silver '07 Twin in Barrons, Darlington about the middle of March and that was a cancelled customer order.
These mags can't have it both ways. They pester converters to give them a van so they can have a 'scoop' first drive and then they bitch about it not being quite fettled. The manufacturer can't win 'cos if he didn't supply a test van the mag would bitch about that as well. 
I've only ever seen white and silver Twins but was interested to see the burgundy red one in the Adria ad in the Caravan Club supplement. Very nice.
Incidentally I think suggesting white Adria vans look ambulancy is a tad out of date. Last week there was an ambulance conference (or something) on in Harrogate and they had half a dozen different anmbulances drawn up outside. Not one was white, they were all that leery lemon, limey yellowy ugh colour.
I checked Fiat's Ducato website and they produce the van in about a dozen colours some of which could be nice as a camper and some definitely not.


----------



## b6x

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Having seen you guys comments re the MMM Adria Twin article I bought myself a copy yesterday as I'd only read the article in its sister mag. Which Motorcaravan, which used the same prototype Twin.
> It'd be interesting to know when the test took place as I saw a silver '07 Twin in Barrons, Darlington about the middle of March and that was a cancelled customer order.
> These mags can't have it both ways. They pester converters to give them a van so they can have a 'scoop' first drive and then they bitch about it not being quite fettled. The manufacturer can't win 'cos if he didn't supply a test van the mag would bitch about that as well.
> I've only ever seen white and silver Twins but was interested to see the burgundy red one in the Adria ad in the Caravan Club supplement. Very nice.
> Incidentally I think suggesting white Adria vans look ambulancy is a tad out of date. Last week there was an ambulance conference (or something) on in Harrogate and they had half a dozen different anmbulances drawn up outside. Not one was white, they were all that leery lemon, limey yellowy ugh colour.
> I checked Fiat's Ducato website and they produce the van in about a dozen colours some of which could be nice as a camper and some definitely not.


I spoke to the guy from Fleetwood that lent MMM that van, and he was at a loss as to why they couldn't raise the rear bed and close the door, as he'd done it tons of times in that very van.

Shame I didn't know about the silver one in Barrons, we've been waiting since March (and still am) because we wanted a silver one with a few options. On the possible plus side, hopefully by the time mine appears any small production issues will have been ironed out. Fingers crossed.

When we ordered it was white, dark red, silver and blue - do they have new colours now?

Personally, the thing that makes it look a bit like an ambulance to me, is I guess, the tinted windows... but that was one of the main reasons we liked the van. Not to everyones taste admittedly, but think it makes it look that bit more modern.

Ta,
Steve


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Hi Steve,
Apparently the Silver Twin had been ordered by a punter at the NEC and then the customer changed their mind and were adamant they wanted one with aircon, so Barrons put the non aircon model up for sale and ordered another for the customer. Maybe they're still waiting heh heh!!!
The only colour that I've not seen either in the metal or a photo is the blue. Personally I really like the red one in the advert and that's definitely gonne get the nickname Van Rouge. 
As I said Fiat make the van itself in loads of colours, it's just Adria seem to limit the colours they use. You can even get a bright yellow Ducato if you want.
I've got standard Ford single glazed glass windows in my Innovation and they're nicely tinted, certainly not enough to cause a visibility problem and because they're v large, compared to the caravan type, you get an excellent view over the shoulder for junctions etc and the rear seat passengers have picture windows.


----------



## 101723

Steve I priced the F65 titanium £399.95 and the brackets (Fiamma code 98655-745 £44.95, from Riversway leisure in Preston

Terrier


----------



## b6x

re: Fiamma awning.... received this email from Glenn at AgentFiamma:-

_The fitting kit (98655-745) attaches to the mounting points where the roof rack would normally be mounted. If you have a long wheelbase vehicle, you will need to get 2 kits as the F65 370 will need 3 mounting points. If it's a short wheelbase, you'll just need the one kit. The awning would then be the F65 320. You will also only need 1 kit._

Sounds good to me! Think I'll be placing an order for one of them soon.

Ta,
Steve


----------



## 105767

G'day Folks,

Am new to this forum but not to motorhomes. Have had various wagons in the last 10 years. My new purchase is a 2007 Adria twin, picked it up from Chelston 2 weeks ago and am absolutely chuffed.
Had a cursory sleep over to make sure all was good. 
Not sure where the MMM report was coming from, all the issues that were raised just really don't seem applicable to the van I picked up !!!
I am having a proper oven fitted which means that I will lose one of the kitchen drawers, for me a small price to pay when the gain is being able to cook casseroles etc...
The only other addition I am currently looking into is a freestanding awning. I don't know if any other members have had any experience of awnings with this vehicle and any recommendations would be well received.
I have been looking at the Outdoor Revolution Movelite and Movelite XL , and also the Khyam motordome. 
Anyway, I just really wanted to say that I like my new van. 

Jon.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Welcome john
I'm totally envious of you with the new Twin.
Did you trade in another wagon or buy straight? If the latter did you get any discount etc?
What colour did you get, I've still to see a red or blue on in the metal.
I'd be interested to know if a Motordome fits as well 'cos we use one on our Tranny. It clips OK to the roof gutter and they do say it'll clip to the groove on the front of our Fiamma F1 awning but I've never been able to get it secured properly. 
Whenever I've seen a new Twin I've forgotten to examine the guttering. From photos it looks as if there's a piece above the side door and then one higher up along the whole roof length. That may be a bit high for a standard Motordome. Not sure.
The Motordome is fine as a tent and erects quickly and dependably initially, but takes an age if you want to peg out all the guys etc, there's loads of 'em.
We only take it with us if we're going to be in one place more than one night, otherwise it's not worth the time taken to get it up and secured.


----------



## b6x

Jon,

Hi and welcome. Glad to hear of another happy Twin owner... makes me a little more relieved about the choice we've made. Should be getting it towards the end of this month hopefully 

Be interested to hear how you get on installing an oven, and the model installed. We were told by a dealer that they'd tried for another customer, but the depth of the kitchen unit was too shallow to fit in a deeper fitting oven.

A missing oven was the only thing that we had reservations of before signing on the dotted line.

As a seperate issue, why a freestanding awning? Personal choice or just not considered a fixed one? Not really thought of freestanding before but guess it makes a bit of sense.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## tramp

*adria twin*

hi all,
we too have the new van had it 3 weeks now great, mmm report up to usual criitasism unfounded of coarse but they seem to moan about every van they test :roll: ares had a status digital arial fitted and is great also had a omnistore side awning fitted no probs either. ref oven try the new dometic ovens they are the same size as smev but much better we are having one sent from germany " the land were everthing is possible" we run our tv via a inverter fromk the rear. 
as for the carpets we bought and fitted our own the btm cuboard has space to be liffted just reposision the hindge and adjust the door locks :lol: 
we so one at the slovenian motorhome show in apeil at Ljubljana so went to the factory for a look great people and place.
t
tramp

check out the updated web site.


----------



## b6x

Looks good. You must be well pleased. I'm so looking forward to ours.
*Should* be on the way from the factory very soon.

Would be interested to hear how you get on installing the oven too... it's definately something we'd look into. How'd you find the Omnistor awning too? I am currently torn between an Omnistor 6002 annodised and a Fiamma F65 Titanium, but really not sure which one to go for. Does the Ominstor also fit without drilling?

Would be very interested in some close up shots of your awning installed from the front and side... if you ever get time. 

In fact, lots of things to still sort out... awning, TV aerial, TV, colour coding front bumper, new alarm, cycle rack, cab side-door Remis blinds... ahh, the joys of owning a motorhome.

We also have the fitted carpets installed and were worried about the MMM comment of it fouling the bottom drawer... glad it's sortable - is that something you did yourself?

Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## nicp01

Hi
We have just had a fiamma 65 top 370 awning put on our adria (may07)twin all ok (leisuretechservices).. also retro fitted a toad and an aerial..
We have carried at different times an upright freezer stood upright, a double bed on its side....8 pallets for firewood in the under bed space with the bed up.. 2 lafuma rsx plus cases of wine..
The 2.2 diesel flies and returned 29mpg at 75 in france earlier this year, best one Ive ever driven..and so quiet...
I have autoglymed the body and apart from the bad finishing on edges of the stick ons ( I suspect they'll pull off in time) its fine.. but nobody waves anymore we're a white van now....
I dont like the toilet its too high up and we use a footstool!!
Wife wants more hanging space and fridge is small
there is no middle stop on our door but I'm looking for one, fiat locally didnt have any but they had the mudflaps - not cheap...
I dont like the length I keep driving over kerbs on corners but I'll get used to it and it sticks out 1m in car parks, couldnt park on the front at biarritz....better with a 5m 
but I love the bed, so I'm keeping it, I thought once I was at home when I woke up
Peter


----------



## b6x

nicp01 said:


> Hi
> We have just had a Fiamma 65 top 370 awning put on our adria (may07)twin all ok (leisuretechservices).. also retro fitted a toad and an aerial..
> We have carried at different times an upright freezer stood upright, a double bed on its side....8 pallets for firewood in the under bed space with the bed up.. 2 lafuma rsx plus cases of wine..
> The 2.2 diesel flies and returned 29mpg at 75 in france earlier this year, best one Ive ever driven..and so quiet...
> I have autoglymed the body and apart from the bad finishing on edges of the stick ons ( I suspect they'll pull off in time) its fine.. but nobody waves anymore we're a white van now....
> I dont like the toilet its too high up and we use a footstool!!
> Wife wants more hanging space and fridge is small
> there is no middle stop on our door but I'm looking for one, fiat locally didnt have any but they had the mudflaps - not cheap...
> I dont like the length I keep driving over kerbs on corners but I'll get used to it and it sticks out 1m in car parks, couldnt park on the front at biarritz....better with a 5m
> but I love the bed, so I'm keeping it, I thought once I was at home when I woke up
> Peter


Hi Peter.

Good to hear another content Adria Twin owner. A quick question (or two) for you if you don't mind please...

Does the F65 Top awning requiring drilling to install? Or does it fix to the roof rack mountings?

Which TV aerial did you go for? This is another thing I need to get sorted.

Would be grateful if you were able to post a picture (or PM) of the van with awning and TV aerial. If you get the time.

Many thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## nicp01

a quick reply, the awning doesnt need drilling, the brackets for the fiat ducato 2006 onwards are available separately.... I climbed up yesterday to polish it to seal the metal and it looks fairly simple to fit, youd need 2 to lift it tho and hold it whilst tightening the screws

I'll photo when I get home, I cant remember the exact version of aerial will post that later too, I bought an in line scart ( cigarette packet size) sticks in the back of my 19in tv ( I keep that flat on a blanket in the storage locker above the cab) picked up all the freeview channels great reception mind you I can see winter hill from my drive...
regards
Peter
is it possble to walk on the roof it seems fairly solid?? or better still send the wife up


----------



## nicp01

sorry for delay, waiting for rain to stop!!!!

ok aerial is a status 530/10

I attach some pics


----------



## b6x

Thanks for the pictures. Looks great.

I think the Fiamma F65 is definately the way to go. Is the TV aerial one that can be lowered down into the van? I assume you have it lowering into the wardrobe? I was tempted with one the same however was worried that the wardrobe was pretty small already and wasnt sure if there was space to accomodate it also.

Kinda wish I'd gone for the white Twin now... would have meant no need to hang around for it to be built, I'd have got the colour coded front bumper and buying the TV aerial/awning accessories to match would have been so much easier. Really didn't think about things like that when we decided on silver.

Don't suppose Status do a silver 530 do they? :lol: 

Thanks alot for the pictures. Much appreciated. 
Steve


----------



## 105979

Hi their... I'm trying to make a decision on upgrading my coachbuilt Suntor 600S to a new Adria twin and would really value your thoughts on the following as I don't seem to be able to get a test ride or drive:

1) is it going to be "a lot quieter" than a coach built on the move... i.e. can I have a conversation with the rear passenger at 60mph ?

2) How warm will it be in the winter? the brochure quotes 10mm of insulation and my drafty suntor has 20mm.... which means you can just about keep it warm with the heating on 24hrs a day at 50% setting

3) How manaoverable is the van ? my Suntor is as long (20ft) but with the much shorter wheelbase it can manage the very tight turn off of the narrow road and onto my drive.... 

4) Can I realisicly fit a roofrack and awning... I want to carry a canoe...

5) Has anyone driven the 3.0later... I want to tow a small boat and want to know if the extra cubes are really worth the expense and higher road tax..


----------



## rowley

Picked up my Twin from Broad Lane Leisure today. An excellent and unhurried handover. This is the 2.2 100mj version, It motored very well but I did notice the difference in power after my previous 2litre 110bhp Scudo based coachbuild. The gearing also seems a bit lower too.
The rear view camera and screen fitted by Broad Lane was very effective,they fitted the camera beneath the rear bumper.
Only real moan is that the blinds on the passenger door rattled badly. The MMM report faulted the blind as well. Otherwise very pleased.


----------



## b6x

Glad to hear everything is as expected and you are pleased.

Both of the vans we test drove had a severe rattle on the blind of the sliding door. At the time we just jammed some paper in it as a temporary measure but would be good to hear if anyone has come up with something more permenant.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## b6x

I'm looking at possible replacements for the smev grill in the Twin. Has anyone worked out which Dometic oven will fit in the hole? Or able to let me know which model of smev the Twin comes with as standard?

Any other things to have to think about before replacing? Such as heat dissipation?

Many thanks,
Steve


----------



## rowley

Adria have gone to the trouble of fitting an excellent waste drain valve, but, instead of positioning it at the sill, they have placed it at the tank and used a useless remote operating handle. I have removed the remote handle and extended the pipe so that the valve is next to the sill. I am sure that it would have been cheaper/easier for Adria to have done it like that.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

My dearly beloved and I visited Barrons at Burtree this afternoon and had a good poke around someones new silver Twin. It looked like it had just been delivered.
It's the first time the lady had seen a Twin 'in the flesh' and she agreed that it ticked almost all the boxes.
She was concerned at the lack of kitchen worktop (although the good size dining table is nearby) and at the thought of trying to use the hob with the side door open. It seems the midway door stop has been dropped from the new model.
What are the thoughts on these matters by the lucky owners of the new model?


----------



## rowley

The lack of worktop was my main concern too. This weekend will be our first time away in the Twin so it will be interesting to see how we manage.


----------



## 101723

Hi we have now had our new twin for over a month now, and have been away in it every weekend, so we have now had time to get used to everything! our main worry when looking at the twin was the two burner hob, and general cooking arrangements, but we have managed to cook our meals quite comfortably, there is some juggling involved! the grill/oven is quite successful so to cook local welsh lamb (in Anglesey) boiled potatoes and fresh pod peas was quite easy. 

By the way we are trying to buy local produce werever we go which has been a great success! we have had as mentioned welsh lamb in Anglesey, oak smoked kippers in Whitby, cumberland sausage in keswick, and so on, 
we also bought a Remoska which have also used when on a hookup, it makes a great toad in the hole! 

I think all motorhomes are a compromise in one or more areas so as you say if a van ticks most of the boxes it must be the right van! for instance the fixed bed in the twin is fantastic! it is as comfortable as our bed at home so much so that I have great difficulty getting out of it in the morning! but my wife is an early riser, so she can get up and sit in the lounge area, make her breakfast, and watch breakfast TV, try doing that in a Trigano! not to mention trying to work out the puzzle of the cushions to make the bed! (sorry Trigano owners I couldn't resist) but obviously different people have different boxes to tick! 

By the way the side door can be closed half way if you are pitched level enough. 

anyone else out there with twin feedback? 

thanks Terrier


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

That's v reassuring Terrier.
Thanks for the excellent feedback.
By, you do get about a bit in a month.
Anglesey where our two bearded collies come from, Whitby a favourite place and the Lakes, another favourite.
Chris was also pondering whether you could fit a microwave instead of the grill as she didn't fancy having the grill door 'down' obstructing the aisle while cooking. That'd be OK for ready meals and jacket potatoes but would put paid to grilled sausages, bacon etc, although they can be fried instead of course.
Any idea whether a Khyam Motordome would fit i.e. is there a gutter to clip the tent to above the side door, I forgot to look yesterday.


----------



## rowley

Terrier, I was interested in your comment about the grill/oven. It appears to be only a grill, so I would be interested to know if you might have used it as an oven.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I'd spotted that '/oven' as well rowley and if it can be used as a mini oven Chris just might forego the microwave idea.


----------



## 101723

Hi regarding the grill/oven it is not strictly speaking an oven but when you say having to have the grill door down, this is not quite so, when using the grill in the roof of the grill is a slide out heat deflector which slides out about 50 or 60mm and the grill door has a magnetic catch so that the door is partially open on an angle, so does not impinge very much into the aisle, 
it did take while to discover this! I hope I have managed to describe this action, as mentioned previously we have cooked a variety of meals including breaded haddock fillets which we would cook in the oven at home, lamb leg steaks, sausages, bacon, and of course very good toast! one tip is to put a sheet of tin foil on the grill trivet and cook your meat etc. on that and throw it away afterwards to keep your grill pan clean. 

Regarding gutter no but I believe with some of those awnings I think you have straps that you throw over the roof and fasten on the other side of the van. 

Terrier


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Thanks for the grill/oven info. Terrier we'll have to see what Chris thinks of it.
If there's no gutter for the Motordome I'll have to try and work out the technique for fixing it to the front face of an awning (and then make sure our Twin has an awning)! At present the plastic clip strip works fine on the Tranny gutter but when I try to fix it to the awning it just slides out of the groove. There must be a secret to it, but I'm blowed if I can work it out.
Otherwise like I'll have to include the Motordome tent with the van when we sell it and then buy another that'll work with the Twin.
Chri has had a good look at the Remoska on the Lakeland website (includes a video).


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

When I was first considering buying a Twin I recall that somewhere there was a thread denouncing Adria's option prices.
Well, at the time I was only comparing their option prices with those we paid in our Ford.
More recently I've been looking at a Murvi on Fiat and nearly choked on my Kellogs.
Here we're talking about options that are fitted by Fiat to the same type of van before delivery to the converter.

Metallic paint - Adria £600 / Murvi £325
Cab aircon - Adria £1,100 / Murvi £795
2nd airbag - Adria £400 / Murvi £180
Front foglights - Adria £400 / Murvi £110 
So if you were buying a Twin with those extras you'd be paying £2,500 whereas the Murvi buyer would pay only £1,410. That is one helluva difference and completely unjustifiable as they're all fitted during production at Sevel.
It continues with other items which may be standard Fiat or maybe Adria fit 'special' alloys.
Alloys - Adria £750 / Murvi £410 
If you count all the above together the Adria buyer would pay £1,430 more than the Murvi purchaser, that's a stonking 78% more, which looks to me like a rip off.


----------

